# Push,Pull,Legs.



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello , everyone.

Could anybody recommend me a good 3 day Push,Pull,Legs split , please?

Thanks.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

@AestheticManlet


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine is similar to ross's to a degree

push

bench, (used to do an incline movement but have dropped that as I felt it hurt shoulder development) lateral raises, dumbell shoulder press, dumbell French press and tricep pushdown

Pull

lat pulldown, low row wide grip, low row narrow grip, face pulls, hammer curls, cable curls

all 3x10

legs

squats, hamstring exercise, quad isolation exercise, calf exercise


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Bench, OHP, Weighted dips and Tricep extensions

Deadlift, Rows, Weighted pull ups and Barbell curls

Squat, Leg press, Leg extensions and Ham curls

3x5, 3x8, 3x10, 3x12


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Mine is similar to ross's to a degree
> 
> push
> 
> ...


 Just one chest exercise? :confused1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Just one chest exercise? :confused1:


 Yes, grows just fine! Go harder and heavier! Me and Ross do 5/3/1 for bench, ross also include incline bench, but I find that uses more front delt which then takes away from lateral raises (front felt bias) and dumbell ohp (more centre delt)

look at swoll trolls also, one chest exercise, does his journal look like his chest isn't developed? Mines grown far better sticking to 5/3/1 than loads of variety and hitting it from all angles, where you get progressively weaker as you do more exercises, more isn't always better

end of the day if you get your bench into 3 plates a side your not gonna have a pigeons chest are you?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Love ppl my routine as always this is what I'm currently following and built what I have pretty much on the below with slight alterations:









The 2 queries is what I plan on adding in. I have a home gym so it's also based on that.

Tried and tested routine personal experience :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Love ppl my routine as always this is what I'm currently following and built what I have pretty much on the below with slight alterations:
> 
> View attachment 150821
> 
> ...


 Nearly the exact same as mine with a slight difference in rep ranges


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

Im following Generic bulking routine.. Its Upper Lower though.. does the job..


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Nearly the exact same as mine with a slight difference in rep ranges


 I've switched out the first compound movement from 3x8 to 5/3/1 a few times and strength improved massively but I always end up back to the above :thumb


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

http://oldschooltrainer.com/3-day-push-pull-legs/


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Mine is similar to ross's to a degree
> 
> push
> 
> ...


 Thanks very much.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ajinkya said:


> http://oldschooltrainer.com/3-day-push-pull-legs/


 Thanks very much , I'll take a look at that.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Mine is similar to ross's to a degree
> 
> push
> 
> ...


 Thanks very much.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ajinkya said:


> Im following Generic bulking routine.. Its Upper Lower though.. does the job..


 Cool.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Nearly the exact same as mine with a slight difference in rep ranges


----------

